# 2011 vs 2012 Record Groupset



## amicus (Mar 2, 2007)

Did they make any changes in the 2012 group from the previous years' group?


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm not seeing any differences claimed in the catalog

http://www.campagnolo.com/repository/documenti/en/Campagnolo_primaparteGB.pdf

the harder core way is to bring up the 2011 and 2012 spares catalogs and compare part #'s. and if there are any differences, figure out if they are meaningful.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

amicus said:


> Did they make any changes in the 2012 group from the previous years' group?


None at all.


----------



## droptarotter (Nov 22, 2004)

I recently ordered a new Super Record Gruppo and asked that same question, and the vendor stated that they are the same.

Cheers


----------

